# side imaging what brand and models R U using



## searlest (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello to all thinking about upgrading the fishfinder this season what drand and models are your favorites


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

I own an humminbird 898c si. Side imaging and down scan is great. It is amazing what you can see on the bottom of the lakes. First place i took it was mosquito. I passed right over a bridge and it looks as good as the pictures on their web site. only problem i have had is finding a good spot for the transducer.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a H'bird 997 SI. Awsome piece of electronics.


----------



## searlest (Jan 20, 2008)

Can U you explain what U mean by "finding a spot for the transducer" ? I guess I can assume that it needs to be mounted / located in a manner that it can point to the side? My main use will be for trolling lake erie and lake Michigan 

Thanks


----------



## vulcancruiser95 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a deep v. And if the tansducer needs to be a certain diastance from the prop (humminbird recommends at least 15 Inches) at their recommended minimum distance i don't have a clear shot for the transducer. the lower unit on the I/O is in the way. so I am still trying to find the best location. When you look at the transducer from the side when mounted there can be no obstruction. Right now it is mounted and port side of transom, my next move is to put it on starboard side to see if it helps. The cable is to short so i need to order an extension first. Part of my problem may be cavitation caused by the prop. The side it is mounted on is determined by direction prop rotates. If you goto humminbird's web site you can look at the instruction book for the different models.
Or Goto to:
http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php
Great info and will answer all your questions. It is a humminbird side imaging forum


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/

Also check out the above link. This is the unofficial Hummingbird Side Imiging forum.


----------

